# [SOLVED] System doesn't recognize NTFS

## g99

Hi!

I have an external USB hard drive and when I mount it, I get an error, which says that the drive's filesystem is unknown.

What is wrong?Last edited by g99 on Thu Jul 19, 2007 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex.blackbit

maybe your kernel is lacking support for that filesystem.

you may be also interested in ntfs-3g which enables write support.

----------

## g99

I compiled NTFS support into the kernel but it still doesn't work.

----------

## irgu

The kernel NTFS driver is buggy and not maintained anymore. The ex-project leader was hired by Apple a few years ago and the other developers work only on ntfs-3g which became stable this year. I also think you should use ntfs-3g instead.

----------

## alex.blackbit

ok, you compiled it in. did you properly install the new kernel?

----------

## g99

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> ok, you compiled it in. did you properly install the new kernel?

 

Yes, I installed the kernel but it didn't work. Now I've managed to do it with ntfs-3g so everything's okay  :Smile: 

----------

## xanas3712

I recommend reformatting to something other than ntfs if you want decent transfer rates (provided you use linux on it more than windows).  I personally keep them formatted as ext3, if I want to read from the drive the ext2fs driver for windows works fine and I use it 90% of the time in linux anyway.

----------

